# Bolivian ram ideal temperature



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey there, I've searched and googled and the information I've found has been extremely conflicting. Can anyone who has successfully kept bolivian rams long term chime in on what their ideal temperature is? My tank is currently at 80f and stocked with an angel, some rummy nose, and cardinal tetras. Im happy to drop the temp a little if it suits them, just not sure what the right number is. Thanks all.


----------



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

Most (bolivian) rams will do well in slightly higher temps at around 82f, depending if they're captive-bred or wild-caught. The ones bred in captivity will be much more tolerant of "lower" temps at 78f. It's ultimately your choice. If you do keep them at 78f, just make sure the water is pristine as their immune system can weaken at that temperature.


----------



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you very much for the information. Id always heard that Bolivians were cooler water fish and therefore incompatible with german blue rams. Ill keep the temperature around 80. Very happy to know I have more options than I thought with these fish.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I have kept and bred them at 78...I think some confusion comes from the higher temperature favoured by GBR and similar fish. Bolivians are a different fish. They are wayyyyyy hardier.


----------



## Julio (Jan 17, 2011)

They really like it hot, check out some vidoes from aquarium coop on you tube. He has some videos specific on those fish. He actually recently got some darker rams which looked steller. 

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I think it is the German Rams that like it hot. Like 82 C hot. I bred Bolivians and kept them for years at 78 C. I would only raise it to 80 + if I was fighting Ich... (and I was only fighting Ich when I didn't quartine new fish)... Honestly, I think anywhere from 74 C to 80 C is ok, with 76 - 78 being "ideal".


----------



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

I just took a look for the aquarium co-op video and didn't find one on the Bolivian ram. There was one for the German blue ram, different species. Maybe I missed it.


----------

